# Darbee



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Anybody here use Darbee? Any thoughts. Sorry just saw the THREAD.

Joel


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Joel,
Indeed. There is a 39 pages and counting thread about the Darblet. Here is a link:http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ors/59276-darbee-visual-presence-darblet.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------

